# 2011 24 Hours Nurburgring - Volkswagen Race Report



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Sh*t happens. That's not something you often hear from executives of major car companies, but in the context of endurance racing it is the simplest description of what can happen at a twenty-four-hour race. In this case it was Volkswagen Board Member and Head of Research and Development Dr. Ulrich Hackenberg describing the myriad of pitfalls that befell VW's three 450-hp Golf 24 race cars. First was a gearbox failure on one car after just six hours of racing. The second was a massive accident involving a different car trying to enter the pits when a slower car intervened. Third was a failed differential at the eighteenth hour of the race, taking out the final Golf 24. On top of all that, a rabbit (the animal kind) also ran in front of the number 3 car before it retired, but managed not cause significant damage. So yes, almost anything can happen and usually will at the 24 Hours of Nürburgring race, and this year was no exception...

*FULL STORY and GALLERY*


----------



## mmmGadgets (Dec 22, 2010)

I wish they would show footage of this race on the boobtube, I'm definitely putting this race on my bucket list.

Great photos :thumbup:


----------



## WishIhadAmkIIGti (Mar 15, 2011)

Was this televised at all? I want to see those golf's run lol.


----------



## hartman121 (Feb 11, 2010)

WishIhadAmkIIGti said:


> Was this televised at all? I want to see those golf's run lol.


Audi streamed it on their web channel. Commentary was in German...

They always have something weird playing...
http://tv.audi.de/#/01
:beer:


----------



## jbaumann (Nov 3, 2010)

There was an official live stream available for the whole 24 hours. German commentary, though (and lots of 80s music when the commentators took a break lol). And lots of TV coverage on various channels. Not sure if there was any coverage outside Europe, though...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sh*t happens. First was a gearbox failure on one car after just six hours of racing.


Was it a DSG by any chance? :sly:


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

article said:


> anyone can pay €25 to drive a lap of the circuit.


Is that the right price? I could have swore I paid €22 this past April.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Great pics!

Any chance in getting any of these pics in high-res?


----------



## jam[email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

VWRedux said:


> Was it a DSG by any chance? :sly:


No. Sequential system.


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)

The wreck at the pits sounds like how the 1955 le mans disaster happened


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

euro_verrückt said:


> The wreck at the pits sounds like how the 1955 le mans disaster happened


are there any vids/pics of said accident?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

dankvwguy said:


> are there any vids/pics of said accident?


A quick google search should yield what you're looking for.



Nice write up of the 2011 24 Hours Nurburgring, it's a shame the cars didn't make it!


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)

VMRWheels said:


> A quick google search should yield what you're looking for.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## wannabdubbin (Nov 22, 2002)

yeah I paid 24 euro for my laps in April. 
greatest (and most stressful) driving experience of my life.
rented a prepped GTI from rent4race.
was one of the best experiences of my life... 

bummed this race didn't happen in May when I was there :banghead:


----------



## ShopBoy (Sep 5, 2010)

*1650x1050*

please put some pics up in 1650x1050 res so i can use for background!!


----------

